# Baby Robin has injured eye



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Found a baby robin last night and unfortuately the Mother and all siblings got killed by passing cars. This baby bird (fledgling) has an injured eye looks like the eye is a little on the protruding side. It had dried blood on the bottom of the lid and couldn't close the eye at all. I tried to use a little water on a Q-tip to moisten the dried blood so it could close the eye but it didn't work, so I put some moisture drops on it so it wouldn't dry up and lose the eye, this morning I tried the water again and soome how or another freed up the blood and it can now close the lower lid, I don't think it can see out of this eye as of yet and hoping it will clear. Any suggestions? 

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Glad he can close the eye now.
I would try some eye antibiotic for just in case to prevent any eye infection.

Reti


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Hey Cindy,
I've had a few robins but none with eye injures. I would go with what Reti said and maybe try a warm eye compress to relax the muscles around the eye. Poor thing must be in pain.
Good luck!
Hilary Dawn


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Alright I will go get some from the vet.Thank You I was so worried his eye would dry up and lose it completely, even if he/she can't see out of it with the eye intact is better than a socket with nothing in it at all. The other eye is fine and still can go back out to the wild with one eye.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Cindy,
I've always used the polysporin drops for my pigeon eye injures. I have two birds (Eyegone and Chance) with eyes completely missing. It's really freaky too cause they always look at you with their missing eye and when I put drops in them to keep the socket moist you can see the muscles move. FREAKY!
Well good luck with this little one.
HD

PS~ Do you know what to feed this little one??


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah I have been rehabbing birds for around 15 years on my own. Never had one with a eye problem though. I am hoping to save the eye. Where do you get the Polysporin Drops at?


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Aww I hope this robin does ok.

I had a baby robin with a blind eye but sadley it passed away.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Cindy,
Sorry for not getting back to you soon, been really busy.
You can get the drops at your local drug store. They're for humans but it works wonders with the birds. It has an anti-bacteral in it so *DON'T* use more than *1-2 drop *for such a small bird! With pigeons you can use 3-4 drops, but it depends on the size of the bird.
I've had a lot of eye injuries in pigeons, cats and dogs.
Well good luck to ya!
Hilary Dawn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Naturegirl,


'Neosporin' in a pinch is fine...or best of all, if possible, get the same thing but that is made just FOR 'Eyes'...might be a perscription thing...but either way, these will not only fight any germs, but they will allow his eye to be moist...and any dried blood or other stuff will get moistened and come off on it's own soon...

Water will burn and sting the Eye, so if you have to use somehting on short notice for flushing, dissolve some Salt in the Water, dissolve it thoroughly, boil it in fact for a little while, let it cool, cover it...and use that...draw some up in an Irrigation or other similar non-needle equipped Syringe, and gently flush and irrigate that way...

If useing a Q-Tip, gently 'roll' the Q-Tip so it's surface does not drag against the Eye or the injury of the Lid...


Good luck wih this little Robin...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

A drop of coloidal silver, (Sovereing silver) has remedied many eye problems in birds, just half or one drop a day (no more). It will take care of any infection.


----------

